# Recognition



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that is a cool idea. I hope to add one of my boys soon.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll keep a spot open for you!

EvanG


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a fun idea! Some day we hope to be up there!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Sammydog, 

I just visited your web site, I could get lost on all the great videos. I wish we had more fun stuff around our area like splash dogs and flyball, my kids would love it!


----------

